# Greetings



## Techman411 (Oct 31, 2008)

From the looks of the poll on ages, I'm in the minority as an old timer. Did my first theatre work in 1974, and have been going ever since...mostly community and some non Equity professional work. 

Recently got a job with the public schools as the Theatre Manager/Technician and tend to two theatres. I really enjoy teaching the students some of the old ways of doing things, and am always excited to learn about the newest of technology that is coming into the theatre. 

The light board I learned on was an upright piano box type with rheostat dimmers and took two people to run...a far cry from today's computer boards.

I work with a summer stock group in a 126 year old opera house that's in the process of being restored. It still has the old hemp fly system in it, so it's a real treat to see an old house in operation.

I ran across this site by accident while doing a search on lighting instrument specs. Looks like an interesting site and I'm looking forward to browsing it frequently, and hopefully learning more from everyone as well as passing on any knowledge I may have.


----------



## Logos (Oct 31, 2008)

Gudday Techman. I'm an old timer like you and also learned on one of the old upright boards. I haven't been around much for a while but have just started again. The Booth is a great place to share. Answer the questions you can and don't be afraid to ask. The only stupid question is the one you don't ask.
Look forward to seeing you around on the Booth.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, welcome aboard Techman411! This forum is a super resource for all things theater. Be sure to let us glimpse the old theater through your eyes, as many of these venues have been changed quite drastically over the years.


Great to have you with us-


----------

